# Power users



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

How do I get the power users interface on my computer? 
Thank You, in advance


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the power users page.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

GB said:


> This is the power users page.


 
 Thanks GB I really like this page rather than going through all the forums and the portal is just a bit too short for me


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

I completely agree!


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice! Never knew about that view. Is there any other difference besides it being a longer portal? And is there any way to set up a link to it in my menubar, perhaps in place of the portal link?


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> Nice! Never knew about that view. Is there any other difference besides it being a longer portal?


I m actually not sure as it has been so long since I have used the portal page. 





Russellkhan said:


> And is there any way to set up a link to it in my menubar, perhaps in place of the portal link?


Nope, no way to do that. I just have the power users page link saved as my DC link in my favorites.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

I also have in in favorites which is where I go to DC anyway


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

Between the power users interface and Firefox adblock, DC is the place to be.  Yeah!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

GB is there a way to find it with out asking you to put up link? Because I did try to find it here on my own but did not find it.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope, it is not published anywhere. The only reason I knew was I had it saved as a bookmark.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I learned about it from Alix.  I've forgotten what she said and I, too, bookmarked it so I wouldn't have to remember.


----------



## QSis (Dec 15, 2008)

Cooooooooooooooool!  It's my new Favorites link, instead of the Portal!

Thanks for asking about it, jp!

Lee


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess I'll have to use a bookmark. I usually just leave a tab open for DC at all times and use the menubar for navigating the site. Maybe I'll set up a keyboard shortcut for the bookmark, or something, either way I'm going to have to find a new way of getting around here.



Katie E said:


> Between the power users interface and Firefox adblock, DC is the place to be.  Yeah!



Oh, are there ads here? I've been blocking web ads since the 90's. Isn't the web just so much nicer without them?


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 17, 2009)

GB said:


> This is the power users page.



GB could you please put this link in the FAQ sticky? Sometimes I wipe out my browsing history then have a hard time finding it... Thanks!


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no way of updating the FAQ. Your best bet is to save the link and a favorite or bookmark.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 17, 2009)

I meant the FAQ post here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/frequently-asked-questions-10478.html


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh I see. 

I am actually not going to add that because it really is not a frequently asked question. Quite the opposite actully 

Just make a bookmark and you will never loose the thread again. If you ever do lose it for some reason just ask me and I will be happy to send it to you again.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 17, 2009)

All I'm looking for is an easy way to find the link that you posted on this site. Could we maybe sticky this thread?

I have the link bookmarked on my personal PC, but there are 3 other PC's that I use that I don't put bookmarks on.

The Power User feature probably isn't a FAQ because many people don't know it exists. I think that if more people knew about it, they would use it more frequently...


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2009)

When the power users link first came out we did post about it and advertise it, but many people said they preferred using what they were using. There are so many diferent ways to access the site that each person can use their own. 

We probably will not make this a sticky. We try to limit the stickies to only very important things. This was a request by the owner of the site. Something like this would not qualify in his eyes. 

What you could do is send yourself a PM with the link and keep it in your PM folder. That way anytime you log in you always have access to the link if you need it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> ...The Power User feature probably isn't a FAQ because many people don't know it exists. I think that if more people knew about it, they would use it more frequently...


I don't know how I missed it, but I had no idea there was such a thing.

Barbara


----------

